# New Cheyenne 840D Lo-Line



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

I am taking delivery of a new 08 model Cheyenne SE 840D Lo-Line with the 157 bhp Fiat/Alko, over the coming weeks. I appreciate that the dealer should be taking care of any recalls, etc., but I would very much like some insight into what 'recall' or 'other issues' there may be before handover. Now to be honest, I started to read through the not-inconsiderable number of threads on Fiat issues in particular and, frankly, have got myself totally confused with the whole thing. 

I realise that there may be those who will be thinking that I am bone idle in not wading through all the threads but I am still going to stick my head above the parapet in the hopes that you kind souls will have pity on an old man. Please be gentle with me...........and thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat*

Hi

Best thing to do is phone your dealer and ask for the chassis number of the Fiat. Then phone Fiat UK on 01753 511431 and ask for customer services in the UK. Insist on speaking to customer services in the UK, otherwise you go through to Italy.

When you get through, give them your chassis number and they will tell you what recalls are outstanding if any.

Russell


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Rapide561. Many thanks for your prompt and helpful advice.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You could have a quick look here and see the recalls by VOSA. However these are ONLY safety related.

VOSA Recall

and here for other items

ATOC Fiat recall info


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi DJP, Many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

monkton said:


> Now to be honest, I started to read through the not-inconsiderable number of threads on Fiat issues in particular and, frankly, have got myself totally confused with the whole thing.


Not surprising, to be honest. We had the devil of a time trying to keep things in one place, and stop the threads wandering off topic.

What I did was create a 'summary' post :: here ::, which lists all of the VOSA recalls, as well as the Fiat 'campaigns', so you can perhaps take a list into your dealer and ask him to ask Fiat what they will be doing. At least, showing you're aware of the issues will help to make sure everything is dealt with properly.

Gerald


----------

